# germany builded VTOL planes?



## Archangel (Nov 6, 2005)

tough.. i couldnt really find a usefull text about this airplane.

but.. its the first supersonic VTOL ever build. but, the project was canseled, because it was to expensive.

http://jpcolliat.free.fr/vj101/vj101a.htm
i fount this french site.. tough.. i cant read it


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2005)

If you go to the Deutsches Museum in Munich, Germany you can see many of these VTOL aircraft. There is a nice Dornier sitting out in front of it in the courtyard.


----------



## Archangel (Nov 6, 2005)

sweet.. unfortunately.. is a bit of a journey to munchen.
i live in the netherlands 
to bad there were only made 2 of these planes... it performed really well.
but it costed even more


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2005)

I personally dont think it would have been a very good aircraft, mostly because it would not have been cost effective.


----------

